# Bicycle handlebar clock....



## Larmo63 (Jan 10, 2013)

An old Elgin pocket watch that has a mount.....

might look good on a vintage bicycle?


----------



## spoker (Jan 10, 2013)

*clock*

looks kool,ive got a lite with a clock built into it on ebay


----------

